# Saugatuck, Mi



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

I am thinking of making a trip up around Saugatuck, Michigan. Has anyone camped near there that could give me recomendations? Site seeing destinations are welcome too! Thanks!


----------



## funholiday (Jun 28, 2012)

hoosier steve said:


> I am thinking of making a trip up around Saugatuck, Michigan. Has anyone camped near there that could give me recomendations? Site seeing destinations are welcome too! Thanks!


 Van buren State Park and Holland State Park are both awesome but not directly in Saugatuck.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

We recently stayed at White River RV Park and Campground and had a nice time. It's located in Montague, Mi. not too far off route 31.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you both, I will be sure to look into your suggestions!


----------

